# New fish still not eatting after 5 days!. Help!



## aritg3 (Feb 18, 2008)

I tried posting this on the illness page but no one responded to my plea for help.

The new fish has been in the tank for the past 5 days but has not eatten yet. He looks healthy and is swimming around fine. He is two to three times the size as any other fish but is very shy. It is a Furtosis (spelling?) and the rest of the fish include a bunch of Zebras, Electric Blues and others. The tank has a lot of fish in it. He is not being chased by any other fish.

What's going on and what I do?

Thanks!

-Ari


----------



## pat3612 (Apr 30, 2008)

I wouldnt worry to much if he is healthy he could be eating at night off the bottom and fish can go for at least a week if not more without eating, something might be chasing him at night though and stressing him out, try watching the tank at night to see if nothings stressing him he should be fine.Pat


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Try racking your brain over a fish that hasn't eaten since you bought it _*back in February*_!
I might not feel so helpless if it were carnivorous and I was able to offer it live foods from time to time but one of the more "herbivorous" species right from the lake... :x

As for your fish, I believe the name you _might_ be looking for is *frontosa*.
If so, I believe they can be a bit shy and take some time to adjust. Give it a few more days. After a while it should be able to take cue from its tankmates what food to accept and when to look for it.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Sorry, moved it to Illness/health, where it should be.

Five days without eating is nothing to worry about yet. He is just still trying to find his spot probably. When he gets hungry he'll start to eat or at least compete for the food.

A female does not eat for four weeks when she's holding, so they have some reserves.


----------



## aritg3 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the help. Last night I tried frozen brine shrimp and he ate a little for the first time that I could observe. The only thing is when I put the shrimp in the water all the other fish gobble it up so there is not too much time for this fish to eat much.

-Ari


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm not sure what you're feeding, but when I have a new fish who is reluctant to dive after the sinking pellets I usually feed, I switch to flake food and make sure it's floating all over the tank, so the new guy can get a few pieces without competition.


----------



## lovemycichlids805 (Apr 11, 2008)

And if it is a frontosa he/she might like to eat from the bottom of the tank. I have one that waits until the food is floating down before it will eat. He almost never goes to the top for his meal. Also they love frozen brine shrimp! Good Luck!


----------

